# [HS] Ben alors çà, ça troue le c...

## El_Goretto

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Le_fondateur_de_Gentoo_part_travailler_chez_Micros.htm

Si l'url est pas assez explicite, allez donc lire l'article...

----------

## Trevoke

Voui, t'es en retard, c'etait sur slashdot, dans OTW, etc etc.. lol  :Smile: 

Il va les aider a comprendre le principe de l'Open Source et comment ca marche, donc t'en fais pas, c'est pas comme s'il avait change son fusil d'epaule.

----------

## titix

C'est un héro  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il va les aider a comprendre le principe de l'Open Source et comment ca marche, donc t'en fais pas, c'est pas comme s'il avait change son fusil d'epaule.
> 
> 

 

Je dirais plutot: il va les aider à comprendre l'Open Source pour mieux lutter contre et l'écraser... Faut pas rever, Microsoft n'a aucune envie/raison de tisser des liens avec le petit monde de l'open source.

Mais bon, faut pas blamer Robbins, faut dire qu'il a une famille à nourrir quand même...

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est pas demain la veille que l'open-source sera exterminé, il subsistera, meme si cela doit etre illegal !

On peut le voir dans l'autre sens, Robbins infiltre l'ennemi ...

----------

## hiboo

Et si ca se trouve, il va leur raconter plein de c**neries ^^

----------

## blasserre

et le pire c'est que c'est un heureux possesseur de carte ati qui lui jette la pierre !

monde cruel !  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> c'est pas demain la veille que l'open-source sera exterminé, il subsistera, meme si cela doit etre illegal !
> 
> On peut le voir dans l'autre sens, Robbins infiltre l'ennemi ...

 

Où un 3è Robbins était endetté jusqu'au cou et à une famille à faire vivre. éh ouais tu vends de la m***e t'es l'homme le plus riche du monde, tu crée une super distro et t'es fauché...  :Sad: 

Sinon bah l'analyse de KarnEvil reste un peuplus logique, tu veux qu'il fasse quoi? Un attentat suicide contre Balmer et Gates???

----------

## UB|K

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> tu veux qu'il fasse quoi? 

 

euh, diffuser les sources de windows???

----------

## Dais

Il va gagner sa vie pour se remettre de ses dettes, c'est tout ce qui importe .. le reste, c'est de la pure spéculation et je vous laisse le faire  :Razz: 

----------

## fb99

Faut voir les choses du bon côté, peut-être que les windowsiens auront enfin une distrib potable.

Ou alors c'est un Robbins des bois qui va prendre l'argent au riche pour le donner aux pauvres.ok c'est nul je sors -->[] 

----------

## anigel

Chacun est libre de ses choix, et après avoir tant donné à la communauté, je lui souhaite que son séjour à Redmond se passe le mieux possible, et lui apporte ce qu'il en attend.

intéressant : http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=6850 (avec des perspectives concernant WSFU, et un historique qui laisse à penser que la décision a été mûrement réfléchie).

----------

## kwenspc

bon au moins il a transféré tout les droits à la gentoo fondation. du coup il ne risque plus d'être tenté de transférer ça à l 'ennemi  :Laughing: 

perso je l'aime pas trop ce personnage, je me souviens d'une sombre histoire où il avait complètement pété les plombs et traité tout le monde (qui était impliqué) de "branl...".

il est assez dictatorial comme mec parait-il. après tout peut-être que s'il l'avait pas été gentoo ne serait pas qu'elle est mais bon...moi ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il aille bosser pour m$.

si il y fait de la désinformation c'est chouette ^^

(mais je suis plutôt de l'avis de KarnEvil)

----------

## nuts

ne pas oublier que microsoft c'est son boulot, gentoo, c'est son hobby

----------

## CryoGen

Oui puis les principes c'est bien mais dans la vie ca suffit pas à payer ses impots ^^

----------

## voltairien

Je vous trouve tous bien tranquille ... C'est 

 *Quote:*   

> faites ce que je dis mais pas ce que je fais.

 

Je pensais qu'a ce niveau de responsabilité, on avait des convictions. 

Il on tous prêt à bosser chez Microsoft alors ?  :Sad: 

Quel combat ... J'y vois vraiment une défaite des idéos, une victoire du coté sombre. ca me désole. Si c'est la triste vérité, même dans la boite de pandore, il n'y a plus rien ...

V.

----------

## kwenspc

c'est clair que c'est limite...

mais bon il y en a pour qui l'argent passe avant les principes.

attendez eh : vous croyez tout de même pas qu'avec ses compétences robbins n'était pas capable de gagner sa vie autrement que chez crosoft tout de même?

Bon ce qui faut se dire c'est que nous on se laissera pas acheter. n'est ce pas les gas que vous vous laisserez pas acheter? allez... allez quoi?!!!?   :Laughing: 

----------

## vishnoo

Je pense surtout que l'avantage du libre c'est qu'on est pas lié;

Si jamais gentoo se pète la gueule demain (à cause du départ de M.Robbins ou à cause de l'arrivée massive de noobs encore pire que moi tt alléchés par un magnifique nouvel installeur graphique) on aura tjrs les sources de portage, les idées des métadistrib....

Et pis les communautés unix sont un peu à l'image de leur système, elles peuvent faire fork()...

--

Bill : "Daniel, tu es mon fils"

----------

## TGL

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> Si jamais gentoo se pète la gueule demain (à cause du départ de M.Robbins [...]

 

 *voltairien wrote:*   

> Je pensais qu'a ce niveau de responsabilité, on avait des convictions. 
> 
> Il on tous prêt à bosser chez Microsoft alors ? 

 

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ne pas oublier que microsoft c'est son boulot, gentoo, c'est son hobby

 

À la lecture de ces posts, j'ai l'impression qu'une chose n'est pas vraiment claire pour tout le monde : Daniel n'a plus rien à voir avec Gentoo depuis ~1an, il s'est complètement retiré de ce "hobby" ou de ces "responsabilités" en avril 2004. Voilà pour le petit rappel des faits.

Plus subjectivement, mon avis sur la question est que ses choix professionels le regarde lui et lui seul, et j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre pourquoi on en parle ici, où je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde en position de donner des leçons à un mec qui a consacré plusieurs années de sa vie exclusivement au libre et à la communauté, accumulant quelques 40 000 $ de dettes au passage, et ce pour finalement ne même pas conserver un simple copyright sur le fruit de son travail. 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Chacun est libre de ses choix, et après avoir tant donné à la communauté, je lui souhaite que son séjour à Redmond se passe le mieux possible, et lui apporte ce qu'il en attend. 

 

Pas mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## vishnoo

Je suis d'accord avec toi, TGL, cependant :

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Plus subjectivement, mon avis sur la question est que ses choix professionels le regarde lui et lui seul, et j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre pourquoi on en parle ici,
> 
> 

 

Je trouve normal qu'on en parle : c'est un peu notre "maître à tous" ; au moins dans le sens où ils nous a tous indirectement beaucoup apprit.

Et ses faits et gestes nous remplissent d'émotion  :Smile: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  où je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde en position de donner des leçons à un mec qui a consacré plusieurs années de sa vie exclusivement au libre et à la communauté, accumulant quelques 40 000 $ de dettes au passage, et ce pour finalement ne même pas conserver un simple copyright sur le fruit de son travail. 
> 
> 

 

Vu le budget que le seul budget R&D de m$ et de l'ordre de grandeur de celui de la France j'éspère qu'il a bien négocié son contrat ... Si ça se trouve, il va éponger ses dettes et continuer à contribuer financièrement à la fondation gentoo !

Au fond je pense qu'il y'a pas mal de malentendus dans la communauté du libre sur tout se qui est travail, argent, capitalisme.... Nous ne vivons pas dans un monde de "pureté" * .

Ma remarque de tout à l'heure était que Daniel Robbins a fait énormément et que son action et ses idées ont pris de l'ampleur, et tellement à mon avis qu'elles peuvent voler par elles même  :Smile:   Et maintenant, surtout, c'est pas parcequ'il est chez m$ qu'il est mort et enterré....

* pour les amateurs de lecture (un peu offtopic)  je conseille sur ce thême "Et vive l'Aspidistra" d'Orwell (mais je sais que les amateurs d'informatique aiment cet auteur)

----------

## Marsu

je suis assez d'accord avec TGL, on ne vit pas d'amour et d'eau fraîche. Et puis, peut être que son travail chez microsoft leur permettra de vendre autre chose que du vent

----------

## nuts

y a pas linus qui a deja bosser chez ms? ou une autre histoire du style. y a pas de quoi en faire tout un plat.

----------

## TGL

 *nuts wrote:*   

> y a pas linus qui a deja bosser chez ms? ou une autre histoire du style. y a pas de quoi en faire tout un plat.

 

Je ne pense pas non. Avant d'être embauché par l'OSDL, il bossait chez Transmeta, et ce depuis déjà qlqs années. Avant, je sais pas, mais ça m'étonnerait qd même.

Par contre y'a Leslie Lamport (monsieur LaTeX, et surtout un très grand monsieur de la recherche) qui est chez MS (Research) depuis pas mal d'années.

----------

## kwenspc

Bon allez avouons le : en fait on est tous jaloux! on veut touuuuussss bosser pour m$  ^^

----------

## voltairien

 *TGL wrote:*   

> À la lecture de ces posts, j'ai l'impression qu'une chose n'est pas vraiment claire pour tout le monde : Daniel n'a plus rien à voir avec Gentoo depuis ~1an, il s'est complètement retiré de ce "hobby" ou de ces "responsabilités" en avril 2004. Voilà pour le petit rappel des faits. 

 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon allez avouons le : en fait on est tous jaloux! on veut touuuuussss bosser pour m$ ^^

 

Bravo !

Je crois surtout qu'avant d'être militant, certains ici préfèrent compter le nombre de zéro sur leur fiche de salaire ...

Comme quoi, n'importe qui peut s'acheter, ce n'est qu'une question de prix, sans doute  :Sad: 

Moi je comprends même pas poursquoi tu comprends pas pourquoi on en parle ...

Ca doit troller un peu la ...

V.

----------

## Adrien

 *voltairien wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   À la lecture de ces posts, j'ai l'impression qu'une chose n'est pas vraiment claire pour tout le monde : Daniel n'a plus rien à voir avec Gentoo depuis ~1an, il s'est complètement retiré de ce "hobby" ou de ces "responsabilités" en avril 2004. Voilà pour le petit rappel des faits.  
> 
>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Bon allez avouons le : en fait on est tous jaloux! on veut touuuuussss bosser pour m$ ^^ 
> 
> Bravo !
> ...

 

Ben c'est bien d'être jeune et idéaliste et d'avoir de doux rêves, mais c'est moins drôle de vivre avec 40000$ de dettes.

Euh franchement, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse vivre très bien (élever une famille....) ou très longtemps en développant uniquement du logiciel libre et cie...

Nan mais sérieusement, faut être un minimum réaliste quand même et puis le fondateur de Gentoo va bosser pour Microsoft, pas non plus pour les nazis c'est pas la peine d'en faire tout un plat.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  le fondateur de Gentoo va bosser pour Microsoft, pas non plus pour les nazis c'est pas la peine d'en faire tout un plat.

 

[mode deconne=on]

ouh bah tu sais si ça se trouve hein c'est ptet des nazis les mec de chez m$

[mode deconne=off]

Bon serieusement : y a moyen de rembourser 40 000$ de dettes sans pour autant bosser pour m$. À mon avis si il a pris le job c'est sans aucun doute que l'offre devait être "généreuse".

Après tout il fait ce qu'il veut le bonhomme. Je connais des personnes qui ont préférés partir bosser aux usa parce qu'ils y étaient mieux payés...alors qu'ils sont totalement "anti-américain" (enfin pour ce qui est de la politique)

Ce n'est pas de voir des gens comme robbins partir chez m$ qui m'inquiète, c'est plutôt ce que va faire m$ avec toutes ces brillantes personnes. m$ a les moyens d'acheter les meilleurs cerveaux au monde c'est un point. Mais pour quelle utilisation? agrandir encore et encore son monopole écrasant? (repotez vous à ce qu'à dit KarnEvil au début de ce thread)

ça : c'est inquiétant!

----------

## TGL

 *voltairien wrote:*   

> Je crois surtout qu'avant d'être militant, certains ici préfèrent compter le nombre de zéro sur leur fiche de salaire ...

 

Ici je n'en sais rien, mais de manière générale, oui, c'est évident. Sauf que parmis eux, il n'y en a pas un pour mille qui puisse se vanter d'avoir pratiqué aussi loin l'altruisme que l'a fait drobbins en son temps. Et pourtant, c'est ce dernier à qui l'on jette la pierre et qu'on accuse de toutes les mesquineries... Étonnant cette tendance à demander toujours plus aux quelques uns qui ont déjà donné beaucoup, en oubliant tous les autres qui n'ont jamais rien fait (à commencer par soit même en général). 

Si tu commençais aujourd'hui à te consacrer corps et âme au libre, alors peut-être que dans quelques années tu pourrais donner des leçons à drobbins. Mais d'ici là, il ne méritera de toi que de la gratitude.

 *voltairien wrote:*   

> Ca doit troller un peu la ...

 

Le troll, c'est sympa quand ça porte sur des sujets généraux / techniques. Mais quand ça se concentre sur les choix personnels d'un individu, ça frise vite l'insulte.

----------

## Dais

Que dire .. TGL Power ? +1000 et demi !

Il parait que je répète souvent cette phrase, mais bon: tout n'est pas tout blanc ni tout noir .. (j'irais même jusqu'à dire RIEN n'est tout blanc ni tout noir, mais sait-on jamais)

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mode deconne=on]
> 
> ouh bah tu sais si ça se trouve hein c'est ptet des nazis les mec de chez m$
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Et pourtant, c'est ce dernier à qui l'on jette la pierre et qu'on accuse de toutes les mesquineries... Étonnant cette tendance à demander toujours plus aux quelques uns qui ont déjà donné beaucoup, en oubliant tous les autres qui n'ont jamais rien fait (à commencer par soit même en général).

 

+10

 *Quote:*   

> Donnez-leur des graines, ils vous piqueront le bras...

 

----------

## Leander256

Je suis d'accord avec TGL, non seulement parce qu'il est modérateur (slurp! slurp!) mais sérieusement surtout parce qu'il est impliqué dans Gentoo depuis longtemps, et qu'il sait sûrement mieux que la plupart d'entre nous de quoi il parle en ce qui concerne Robbins. Je ne me permets pas de juger cet homme parce que je ne sais pas grand chose de sa vie et de ses problèmes (si ce n'est qu'il a une dette non négligeable à rembourser, une famille à nourrir); peut-être est-il le plus déçu d'entre nous de devoir partir travailler pour le "Mal incarné".

Moi aussi j'ai des "idéaux", et j'ai quitté une boîte pro-Microsoft parce que j'avais la possibilité de reprendre les études (même si j'ai démissionné avant de savoir si j'étais admis  :Laughing: ), mais dans un an, que vais-je faire? Je ne nourrirai pas le troll, vu son taux de contribution au forum en un an ça ne peut être que de la provocation  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je lui souhaite une tres bonne carriere (sans aucune ironie) et je le remercie pour tout le travail effectue BENEVOLEMENT jusqu'à l'annee derniere ....

 bravo à lui et bon courage

----------

## titix

Le libre c'est une façon de voir les choses mais aussi une façon d'être, et la liberté c'est aussi la liberté de choix. Si il va bosser chez microsoft ça le regarde. Il doit très certainement avoir ses raisons.

Et puis pourquoi continuer à troller sur microsoft ? C'est une boite qui marche, qui fait de bons produits pourquoi constament la comparer à l'ennemi, à windaube et autres pléonasmes. Le libre à tout autant de défauts que les produits non libres, sauf qu'on a tendance à les occulter. Surtout qu'avec un informatique majoritairement libre l'économie ne serais certainement pas aussi joyeuse.

Désolé, fallait que je me vide  :Smile:  pas tapper, pas tapper...

----------

## ImMorT4L

Ca me fait rire tout ceux qui le blâment... Ce gars qu'ils ne conaissent même pas !!! Un grand homme a fait son choix... RESPECTEZ LE (C'est le minimum pour des gens civilisés et respectueux d'accepter le choix des autres) !!!! Il a quand même le droit de faire ce qu'il veut personellement et professionellement. Je pense qu'on est dans une monde "libre"  :Wink: 

Je vous propose demain de poser votre démission à votre boulot (où vous gagnez certainement même pas 1/10emme de ce qu'il va toucher...) et de vous consacrer 24/7 au libre, sans jamais rien gagner... Je suis pas sûr qui en a 1/100emme ici qui dirait oui ou demanderaient simplement à réfléchir !!!!! Tous préfèreraient leur petit porte monnaie bien rempli  :Evil or Very Mad:  (Par contre, pour la ramener ici... Y en a qui sont fort)

Je pense pas que ce soit une mauvaise idée que des personnes au idées ouvertes aillent travailler chez M$, y a pas que du mauvais dans cet O/S et beaucoup de personnes utilisent leur PC uniquement grâce à ça... Et qui sait, elles passeront bien un jour à quelques chose de mieux... (  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Faut sourtout pas blâmer ou dénigrer une personne grâce à qui vous êtes là, sur ce forum en train d'écrire ces lignes (A moins que vous ne surfiez sous Windows  :Question:   :Laughing:  )...  

[MoDE TroLL des caveRneS "ON"]

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait de mauvaises intentions envers la communauté et que bientot Portage sera porté sous Windows (Ouchhhh, patapaY...), c'est une question de jour, d'heures... Non, de minutes !!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Votre convertion a commencé, toute résistance est futile... Le côté obscur de la force est bien plus attrayant  :Evil or Very Mad:   Ne tenter pas de résister, il n'y a aucune autre issue que le coté obscur !!!!

Ne tentez pas de sortir votre "mke2fs -j" laser.... Le mal tripomphera avec son "Format c:"... La fin est proche !!!

[/MoDE oFF]

----------

## zdra

http://killer.leclipse.be/drobbins.txt

Mon opinion est toute simple: on ne devrait meme pas savoir qu'il travail ché MS, c'est sa vie privé et on a pas a juger ! Encore moins juger qqn qui nous a donné gratuitement la meilleur distribution au monde  :Cool: 

J'ai honte de connaitre le blaireau qui traite Robbins de "loozer" dès la 1er ligne, mais admirez le calme et la patience dont il fait preuve !

----------

## Marsu

d'un autre côté, je pense que intelligent comme il doit l'être, il n'a pas pu ne pas prévoir de telles réactions, c'est donc normal qu'il sache quoi leur répondre

Je pense pas qu'il y ait quiconque ici qui se serait endetté de 40000 dollars en ne codant que du libre, d'ailleurs, aucun de vous ne l'a fait, inutile donc de le critiquer

d'un autre côté, on ne peut pas s'empecher de penser à une grande toque qui serait obligé de travailler dans un fast food

----------

## kwenspc

[mode deconne=on]

nan mais c vrai que c'est un blaireau robbins 

ah mince zdra a honte de ma connaitre maintenant...   :Sad: 

[mode deconne=off]

il fait ce qu'il veut le robbins, c'est sûr qu'un mec comme lui on a pas vraiment la carrure pour le juger. 

j'espère qu'il déchantera pas à m$ c'est tout. (parce que bon m$ c quand même bien tordu comme boite)

----------

## nuts

qu'est ce que t'en sait, tu y a foutu le pied:?: 

c'est parce que les dirigeant d'une boite on une politique un peu differente des tiennes que forcement tout y doit etre bizare a l'interieur

----------

## kwenspc

tu trouves pas ça tordus de promouvoir un projet comme paladium? de promouvoir les brevets logiciels et de casser les ptites boites avec des tonnes d'avocats? de donner du fric aux démocrates et aux republicains en même temps pour que, une fois le président élu, ce dernier casse les pousuites anti-trust? de "sponsoriser" des élus européens pour que ces derniers forcent à l'adoption des brevets logiciels en europe...

tu trouves pas ça salement tordus toi?

cette soif de monople...

d'accord ils ne sont pas les seuls à être comme ça mais tout de même!

----------

## nuts

quel rapport avec le fait d etre emplyer? ca c'est les dirigeant, tu peux bosser pour qqun sans etre d'accord sur les meme principes. il est bidon ton reply

----------

## kwenspc

nan pas si bidon que ça, ça dépend de quel point de vue tu te mets.

je sais bien qu'il faut bien vivre mais dès lors qu'on sert une mauvaise cause sans s'accorder pour autant aux valeurs qu'elle émet on peut se poser la question suivante : où est l'interêt alors d'avoir des idées si c'est pour ne pas les appliquer et faire tout son contraire?

alors qu'on a le choix!

finalement on va contre soit dans ce cas là.

je ne dis pas que robbins a des idées et qu'il va faire le contraire de ce qu'il pense, le lien de zdra montre bien qu'il a réfléchi au pourquoi il irait bosser la bas et c'est tout à fait valable.

ce que je veux dire c'est que j'espère qu'il ne sera pas déçu, qu'il ne sera pas obligé d'aller à l'encontre de ces idées. 

là encore je renvois au post de Karn-Evil donné au tout début de ce topic et qui résume très bien ce que je veux dire.

bon pour en revenir à une généralité (hors m$ donc)

c'est une pente dangeureuse que de dire qu'on peut bosser pour kk1 et ne pas etre d'accord avec sa politique pour autant : on devient alors complice de cette politique, quoique tu en dises! et le "responsable mais pas coupable" ne vaut pas un pet de lapin! (ça vous rappelle rien?)

c'est comme ça que des dictatures ou des choses horribles ont pu advenir : parce que beaucoup de gens ont pensé comme des moutons, et quand bien même la politique n'allait pas en accord avec ce qu'ils pensaient, eh bien "il faut bien vivre"...et après tu vois ce même troupeau se plaindre que ça va pas comme il veut alors qu'il avait le choix mais qu'il ne l'a pas fait au bon moment.

loin de moi l'idée d'être "moralisateur" mais admets que mon point de vue n'est pas si bidon que ça. (ok il voit un peu loin mais bon)

----------

## nuts

ouais enfin ca depend quel poste de quel departement de la boite tu occupe. je pense pas que les secretaire chez ms sont des pro-brevet-palladium-libre-c'est-pas-bien...

on a aucune certitude qu'il bossera dans le palladium ou que sais je encore. dans al vie on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut et puis si lui comme ca ca lui convient et bah pourquoi pas. de toute facon c'est sa vie il fait ce qu'il veut et nous ca nous regarde en rien.

pour moi c'est juste un gars comme ca, il a fait une bonne distrib j en suis tres heureux et reconnaissant mais ca s'arrete la.c'est pas mon idole et au ton de certain, moi je ne suis pas decu. en meme temps il rentre dans une grosse boite et si il a une bonne place il pourra surement s'en sortir. mais c'est pas aprce qu il rentre la dedans que je le jugerai responsable des paladium et autre truc pas gentil

----------

## kwenspc

relis bien ce que j'ai écris avant je n'ai sous entendus cela   :Wink: 

j'ai dis justement qu'il avait de bonnes raisons, louables et réfléchies.

je lui souhaite juste qu'il puisse travailler en accord avec ses idées (lis le fichier dont zdra donne le lien).

mais bon après c'est clair que c'est un mec comme un autre et qu'il fait ce qu'il veut, on a pas de conseils à lui prodiguer (enfin en tout cas pas moi)

----------

## Dais

sniff .. sniff ..

vous sentez ? ..

cette odeur nauséabonde .. elle commence à s'amplifier dangereusement ..

** BOUM  ... BOUM .. BOUM **

euh .. c'est normal ces bruits ?

On dirait ... non .. NON ! UN TROLL ! Et pas n'importe lequel, celui qui s'appelle MICROSOFT !!

On va encore mettre des journées entières à arrêter le carnage qu'il va y avoir à cause de lui !!

..

Vite, mettons les personnes touchées en quarantaine .. nous n'avons pas le choix: nous devons attendre que cela passe .. ou prier qu'une puissance divine intervienne pour arrêter ce massacre avant qu'il ne commence réellement ..

----------

## nuts

mais t'es devenu fou

----------

## kwenspc

non je veux pas aller en quarantaine nooooon  ah c'est quoi ces hommes en noir qui m'emène de force

au secour argl au sec!!...

promis : demain j'arrête (la coke?)

----------

